# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  دليل جامعات الاردن

## L A R A

*

Jordon Universities 

دليل جامعات الاردن

اسم الجامعة عنوان الجامعة رقم الهاتف رقم الفاكس البريد الألكتروني العنوان على الأنترنت نوع الجامعة سنة التأسيس بكالوريوس/ليسانس دبلوم ماجستير دكتوراه التخصصات ملاحظات الترتيب 
الجامعة الأردنية عمان-الأردن-الجبيهة 5355000-9626 5355511 admin@ju.edu.jowww.ju.edu.jo حكومية 1962 x x x x جميع التخصصات 
جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا ص.ب 3030-اربد22110-الأردن 7201000-9622 7095123 just@just.edu.jowww.just.edu.jo حكومية 1986 x x x x جميع التخصصات 
جامعة مؤته ص.ب7-مؤتة-الكراك/الأردن 2372380-9623 2375543 alhelu@mutah.edu.jowww.mutah.edu.jo حكومية 1981 x x x x جميع التخصصات 
جامعة اليرموك ص.ب566 اربد-الأردن 7211111-9622 7274725 yarmouk@yu.edu.jowww.yu.edu.jo حكومية 1975 x x x x جميع التخصصات 
جامعة عمان الأهلية ص.ب 985-الجبيهة-الأردن 3500211-9625 5335196 ammanu@go.com.jowww.amman.edu خاصة 1989 x المحاسبة / الإدارة المالية والمصرفية 
إدارة المستشفيات / إدارة الإعمال 
علم الحاسوب / أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية /هندسة الإلكترونيات والاتصالات /هندسة الحاسوب 
الصيدلة / التحاليل الطبية 
الحقوق / علم النفس / اللغة الإنجليزية 
اللغة العربية/ اقتصاد وإحصاء 
الجامعة الهاشمية ص.ب 150459 الزرقاء 13115-الأردن 3826600-9625 3826613 huniv@hu.edu.jowww.hu.edu.jo حكومية 1995 x 
جامعة البترا ص.ب 961343-عمان-الأردن 5715546-9626 5715570 president@uop.edu.jowww.university-of-petra.com خاصة 1991 x علم الحاسوب / الصيدلة / التصميم الداخلي /إدارة الأعمال 
المحاسبة /العلوم المالية والمصرفية /اللغة العربية وآدابها 
اللغة الإنجليزية / اللغة الإنجليزية والترجمة 
تربية الطفل والتعليم الابتدائي / الصحافة والإعلام 
الكيمياء 
جامعة العلوم التطبيقية الأهلية عمان 11931 الأردن 5237181-9626 5232899 info@asu.edu.jowww.asu.edu.jo خاصة 1991 x اللغة الإنجليزية و الأدب/ اللغة الإنجليزية والترجمة 
الشريعة والدراسات الإسلامية / فنون جميلة (تصميم داخلي ) 
الرياضيات / فيزياء تطبيقية – فيزياء طبية / 
كيمياء تطبيقية / علم الحاسوب / أنظمة المعلومات الحاسوبية 
العلوم الاقتصادية / إدارة مالية ومصرفية / المحاسبة 
إدارة الأعمال / التسويق / إدارة الفنادق / إدارة المستشفيات 
العلوم السياسية والدبلوماسية / هندسة الحاسوب / 
هندسة الاتصالات والإلكترونيات / الهندسة الميكانيكية 
الهندسة الصناعية / الهندسة المدنية / الهندسة المعمارية 
الصيدلة / مختبرات وتحاليل طبية / الغذاء والتغذية 
التمريض 
جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية السلط-19117-الأردن 3539120-9625 3557518 wriekat@bau.edu.jowww.bau.edu.jo حكومية 1997 x 
جامعة الحسين بن طلال ص.ب 20معان-الأردن 2133020-9623 2133025 ahu@go.com.jowww.aau حكومية 1999 x 
جامعة الأميرة سمية للتكنولوجيا ص.ب 1438 الجبهاء 11941 الأردن 5344701-9626 5347295 info@psut.edu.jowww.psut.edu.jo خاصة x الحاسبات الإلكترونية / الهندسة الالكترونية 

*

----------


## زهره التوليب

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة

----------


## saousana

يعطيكي العافية لارا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:  :Icon31: 
مشكورة

----------


## Ultimate

يسلمو ويعطيكي الف عافيه :Icon31:

----------


## cOkistOs

عنجد موضوع مفيد جدا

----------


## راني العباسي

الله يعطيكو الف عافية

----------


## naaaaar

يسلمو يا كبير

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يعطيكي العافيه لارا

----------


## طالب

شكرا الك :Bl (13):

----------


## othman al-3abbady

mashkoreeeeen ya jam3a

----------


## ابو عبود

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد المسعود

ؤرلاءؤلارؤءلا

----------

